# Installing whatsapp purple on windows7



## tahmeed (Mar 22, 2016)

I have installed pidgin successfully. I have also downloaded whatsapp plugin for pidgin from here https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple

but i can't install the file. I dont know which file in the downloaded main file opens the installer. what to do?

please help. i am new in this forum and eager for receiving your kind help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Where are your downloads saved? The default download location used by the most popular browsers is the Downloads folder in your user directory. It should be in the same place where you ran pidgin's installer.


----------



## tahmeed (Mar 22, 2016)

So basically you want me to download the file(not only .dll but also the full downloaded file from github) directly in the pidgin folder?? but there are several sub folders inside pidgin folder. 

I am newb, can you help me step by step? I have pidgin(portable) downloaded and installed. I have the link of the plugin. Now what?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tahmeed said:


> So basically you want me to download the file(not only .dll but also the full downloaded file from github) directly in the pidgin folder?? but there are several sub folders inside pidgin folder.
> 
> I am newb, can you help me step by step? I have pidgin(portable) downloaded and installed. I have the link of the plugin. Now what?


https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins


----------



## tahmeed (Mar 22, 2016)

Stancestans said:


> https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins


already saw all online articles including this 

Here is what it says:
*Installing Plugins*

Some plugins are distributed as part of collections. Some plugins are distributed in packages for specific operating systems. (Search your distribution's repository.) But most plugins are distributed as compiled dynamically loaded libraries that have to be manually installed. Check to see if the plugin author has included specific installation instructions. If not, follow the general procedure below: 
*Windows*



Download, and if necessary, extract the .dll file.
Move the resulting file to %APPDATA%\.purple\plugins
 Now when you open the Plugins dialog in Pidgin or Finch, the plugin should show up. 

Now the problem is, when i download the plugin from the github, i get a whole folder including a lot of file, if i copy the dll file from the downloaded folder and paste it in that directory(fyi, i don't have a %appdata% folder in my pidgin portable, i have an app and a data named folder which both contains a folder named plugin), it doesn;t work.

can you please please show me detailed description? can you check it yourself in case you can spend only 350 kb for the plugin and a few mega for pidgin(unless you have it already)


----------



## Jade Roberts (Mar 21, 2016)

I had a similar problem with this ... still haven't resolved it. :angry:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> Now the problem is, when i download the plugin from the github...


You are downloading the plugin from the wrong place (github). On that github page (at the bottom) there are specific instructions for *users* (non-developers) on where to *Get a copy* from.


----------



## tahmeed (Mar 22, 2016)

The prob is, I don't have paypal, bitcoin or other payment options given there, it costs 2.5 dollar, it's not a big deal for me, but the problem is payment option :s


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tahmeed said:


> The prob is, I don't have paypal, bitcoin or other payment options given there, it costs 2.5 dollar, it's not a big deal for me, but the problem is payment option :s


You do not need to buy any piece of software to use WhatsApp on a computer. All you need is Google Chrome (for PC) and your phone. Go to http://web.whatsapp.com


----------



## Jade Roberts (Mar 21, 2016)

Stancestans said:


> You are downloading the plugin from the wrong place (github). On that github page (at the bottom) there are specific instructions for *users* (non-developers) on where to *Get a copy* from.


ah ha! Thanks for the tip


----------

